# Introducing myself :)



## FJL

Hi everyone, I just found this site through a google search.

My name is Fiona, i'm 24 and my husband and I are trying to get pregnant which is proving to be VERY frustrating. So I thought I should join a forum where I can get some support and give some to everyone else too. I'm sure i'll learn a lot as well.

Looking forward to meeting you all :)


----------



## Trinity

Hey Fiona :hi: 

Welcome to B&B ... wishing you a speedy BFP :dust:


----------



## Layla

Hiya ,welcome to the forums, hope your get your BFP soon!

x


----------



## FJL

Ok...this is going to sound REALLY dumb - but what does BFP stand for?!? *hides*


----------



## Layla

big fat positive pregnancy test :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/showthread.php?t=730

here are some more you will see/read alot here.

x


----------



## hypnorm

welcome!


----------



## FJL

Thanks for the welcomes, and Layla - thankyou very much for the abbreviations link - I was feeling very confused LOL


----------



## Jo

Hiya and welcome to Baby and bump
x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Welcome to Baby abd Bump Fiona :D


----------



## Imi

_HIYA!!!_

_Welcome to BnB hun, Wishing you a BFP REALLY soon!!_

_Enjoy _
_xxx_


----------



## Iwantone!!!

Hello Welcome to Bnb


----------



## LynnieH

welcome from the otherside of the world!


----------



## Caroline

Hello and welcome, wishing you a speedy BFP


----------



## stephlw25

Hi welcome to the forum, hope you get your BFP soon !

xx


----------



## Tam

Hello :hi: 


Welcome to the forum!

Wishing you a speedy BFP! :dust: :hugs: x


----------



## ImTheDaddy

Hello,

Welcome to the Forum!

Paul


----------



## Wobbles

Ohh we've bumped into each other around the forum ;) but I forgot to say hellooooo here :blush: 

Welcome to BabyandBump hun :wave:

It's been lovely having you apart of our little growing community

x


----------



## ablaze

hey!!! welcome to b n b :D:D:D were all sane(ish) :rofl:


----------



## FJL

AF came today :(

Just thought i'd let you all know.

Well, I sure hope this 6th cycle is our lucky one!


----------



## Trinity

Aww hunny im so sorry AF got you .. I got cramps so think AF is gonna get me today too .. shit innit ! :cry: 

I really hope next month is your month and you get your BFP hun .. will keep everything crossed for you ... sending you loads of baby dust :dust:


----------



## Stef

Hello chick welcome to the site xx


----------

